# juwel korall 60 light keeps getting bust. Recommend new light.



## sciencefiction (20 Jun 2013)

I have a small juwel low tech planted tank, 54 litre 60x30x30cm.

I've had it only since around September last year and the light broke 3 times.
I am in the process of getting another replacement light again from the seller as it's still in warranty, but I see no point as it kind of works for a few months, then starts turning itself on and off again until it eventually stops turning on at all and I currently have no spare one in order to wait for another replacement.

The wattage advertised is 20W, but I am not sure what the actual light levels are, but it does the job.

I am just wondering if anyone can recommend any decent replacement light? I just lost my patience with this one. The problem is the tank has a hood and I'd rather keep this tank closed but I am not sure I can fit anything inside as it's just a piece of plastic with a hook to keep the current bulb in.

Otherwise the tank is rimless, the stand is bigger than the tank so I can put any type of light unit besides a suspended one from the ceiling.


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Jun 2013)

Something like this

Glo T5 Electronic Double Ballast


----------



## sciencefiction (20 Jun 2013)

Thanks BC. These are nice, but I think is way too much light for my low tech.
It says to be used only with T5HO, so all I'd need is no more than one 24W of the bulbs that can be mounted.


----------



## Andy Thurston (20 Jun 2013)

This better

Glo T8 Single Tube Light Starter Unit


----------



## sa80mark (20 Jun 2013)

If your wanting to remove the lid how about something like these
 NEW T5 T8 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead light Lamp Lighting Coral Plant Ornament | eBay

 GLO T5 HO Aquarium Lighting System 1x 24W | eBay


----------



## sciencefiction (21 Jun 2013)

Thanks all. I think one of these will do, just have to decide.


----------



## Lindy (22 Jun 2013)

I wish I had seen these before chucking out my korall hood


> Mouse over image to zoom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sciencefiction (22 Jun 2013)

Thanks Lindy. These look very interesting.


----------

